# Need Assistance with Batch Processing Photoship/Silver Efex to Save Back to Lightroom



## acroreef (Oct 11, 2015)

Dear Folks,


I am having a problem with my workflow involving batch processing several images in Photoshop/Silver Efex Pro. I watched the Nik batch processing tutorial and I think I am following instructions exactly as specified. This is what I want to accomplish:
I load several images into Photoshop from Lightroom. I choose edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments. 
(I highlight the images in Lightroom, right click,  then choose Edit In Photoshop). I then choose the File/Automate/Batch in Photoshop. I select my custom preset in the automate box. 


As source, I select "opened files." For destination, I choose Save & CLose." I choose this so the images will be saved back into Lightroom. 


Now for the problem: before saving, the batch process stops and a "save as" dialog box appears on screen and stops the process. This occurs with each image. (By the way, I am using control points in my preset in Silver Efex to add color back to each image). 


Is there any way that I can get this batch process to do its thing and save back to LR without stopping at the "save as" box?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Dave


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 11, 2015)

In the Batch dialogue, you need to check the box on "Override Action 'Save As' Commands"


----------

